# Please recommend a seafood buffet in Orlando.



## CMF (Apr 4, 2009)

This is for a party of 6 adults and 3 children.  Crab legs are a must.  Lobster would be nice.

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 5, 2009)

See my post above re www.chowhound.com!


----------



## CMF (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't find the post 

It does not look like there are many choices from my research.  Only Boston Lobster Feast, Angelas (?), and Nemos. Neither of these get great reviews.

Help!

Charles


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Boston Lobster Feast.
Look for the coupon!


----------



## beanie (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe the crab house has a seafood buffett even though it's not listed on their online menu . give them a call


http://www.crabhouseseafood.com/


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 6, 2009)

What I posted was that www.chowhound.com bulletin boards talk about food from hot dogs to haute cuisine.  If you go to the Florida board and search it for seafood buffets or Orlando you're sure to find good advice.  Linda


----------



## CMF (Apr 7, 2009)

I made reservations at Boston Lobster Feast.  Low expectations will be the key to satisfaction thinks me.

Charles


----------



## CMF (Apr 11, 2009)

BLF was OK.  Imagine a seafood buffet at your high school cafeteria and you'll get the picture.  I ate lobsters with a side of more lobsters.  They only give you one lobster at at time.  The lobster guy behind the counter is now a personal friend of mine.

Charles


----------



## javabean (Apr 12, 2009)

*Seafood in Orlando*

Hi, 
Just got back from Barony and had missed your earlier questions re: seafood in Orlando. I know this isn't exactly what you were looking for but our family always makes it a point to go to Cape May Buffet at Disney's Beach Club. It is a reasonably priced, excellent New England seafood buffet. We have never been disappointed and look forward to this special evening out together.  Next trip for us is MMC, I believe we are both heading there around the 4th. It would be nice to get some action going on the MMC owners group board. Hope you had a great time in Orlando. 

Deb


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 12, 2009)

Fulton's Crab House in Downtown Disney is also excellent.  A little pricey (and no buffet) but it was probably the best crab legs dinner I ever had.  I don't even like crab legs that much, but they were yumm!


----------



## CMF (Apr 13, 2009)

javabean said:


> Hi,
> Just got back from Barony and had missed your earlier questions re: seafood in Orlando. I know this isn't exactly what you were looking for but our family always makes it a point to go to Cape May Buffet at Disney's Beach Club. It is a reasonably priced, excellent New England seafood buffet. We have never been disappointed and look forward to this special evening out together.  Next trip for us is MMC, I believe we are both heading there around the 4th. It would be nice to get some action going on the MMC owners group board. Hope you had a great time in Orlando.
> 
> Deb



I looked at Cape May Buffet and dropped it from my list because I don't think they offer crab legs or lobster.

About MMC, actually I'll visit in August this year.  Also, I don't think there is much activity in the Yahoo group because most folks are pretty happy with the resort and there are no hot issues.

Regards, 
Charles


----------



## CMF (Apr 13, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> Fulton's Crab House in Downtown Disney is also excellent.  A little pricey (and no buffet) but it was probably the best crab legs dinner I ever had.  I don't even like crab legs that much, but they were yumm!




I would have gone to Fulton's, but the guest of honor really wanted a buffet.  

Charles


----------

